# Springfield MO



## rickyd (May 18, 2018)

Struggled to get it all tied down properly and ya I'm pimping the 33 annual Springfield MO swap again


 Sunday the 20th of May


----------



## smij (May 19, 2018)

Dang Rick-you are serious this year! See you tomorrow.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2018)

How far'd you get Rick?


----------



## rickyd (May 19, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> How far'd you get Rick?
> 
> 
> View attachment 809979


----------



## rickyd (May 19, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> How far'd you get Rick?
> 
> 
> View attachment 809979


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2018)

Good luck tomorrow everybody.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> How far'd you get Rick?
> 
> 
> View attachment 809979




Wow !!!


----------

